# Anaheim May 19th-25th



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll be going there and wondering what's good for those of you who live near by?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 30, 2013)

disneyland!

haha


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a couple miles away from my parents' house.  

Maybe I can meet you down there to give you your mantids. Ha!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 30, 2013)

oh and if your old enough you should hit up the tilted kilt. my sister works there. hot girlies, sports, and beer


----------



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> oh and if your old enough you should hit up the tilted kilt. my sister works there. hot girlies, sports, and beer


too bad im on the opposite side of the country


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 30, 2013)

agent A said:


> too bad im on the opposite side of the country


also too young to go to a pub!


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 30, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> oh and if your old enough you should hit up the tilted kilt. my sister works there. hot girlies, sports, and beer


I've been there! I was there to watch the Pacquiao/Marquez fight. Cool place and you're right about the eye candy.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 30, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> I've been there! I was there to watch the Pacquiao/Marquez fight. Cool place and you're right about the eye candy.


lol mike, are you one of those creepy regulars that my sister tells me about?! j/k


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 30, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> lol mike, are you one of those creepy regulars that my sister tells me about?! j/k


I've only been there once. I'll be that creepy guy in 20 years when I'm 50 years old lol :chris:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 30, 2013)

you could also check out "The Catch", some of my family owns it. great food

http://fastfood.ocregister.com/2011/05/28/the-catchs-8-pound-omg-gets-star-treatment/96801/


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 30, 2013)

..or if you're into seafood and don't mind a 1-2 hr wait..

http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-boiling-crab-garden-grove-2


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 30, 2013)

oops


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a Disney freak, so Disneyland for sure if you're into it. There's always L.A., Hollywood, Melrose, Venice Beach, and Santa Monica (with the pier and 3rd Street Promenade).

The possibilities abound. There is also lots of museums, The California Science Center and Natural History Museum at Exposition Park (Beautiful rose garden, too), LACMA, the Getty, and many others.

How much "free" time do you have??????

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 30, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm a Disney freak, so Disneyland for sure if you're into it. There's always L.A., Hollywood, Melrose, Venice Beach, and Santa Monica (with the pier and 3rd Street Promenade).
> 
> The possibilities abound. There is also lots of museums, The California Science Center and Natural History Museum at Exposition Park (Beautiful rose garden, too), LACMA, the Getty, and many others.
> 
> ...


those are great places but that L.A not Anaheim... i love the science center!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 1, 2013)

Oh well, everything is usually within an hour or so drive in southern California. Hopefully they are able to get out of what some of my friends lovingly refer to as "anal-slime". :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (May 1, 2013)

If you get to LA earlier on May 19th, you could catch one of the largest bug fair in the US at LA Natural History Museum.

http://www.nhm.org/site/activities-programs/bug-fair


----------



## patrickfraser (May 1, 2013)

yen_saw said:


> If you get to LA earlier on May 19th, you could catch one of the largest bug fair in the US at LA Natural History Museum.
> 
> http://www.nhm.org/site/activities-programs/bug-fair


I still have yet to make it. I went as far as joining as a member for early admission 2 years ago, but never made it. Maybe this year.....  

They also have a Butterfly Pavillion...http://www.nhm.org/site/explore-exhibits/special-exhibits/butterfly-pavilion

OOOOH, Also they have some beautiful butterfly brooches for viewing in the vault. That is one of my favorite areas. All the gold and gems you can think of. http://www.nhm.org/site/research-collections/mineral-sciences/butterfly-collection


----------



## glock34girl (May 1, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> I've been there! I was there to watch the Pacquiao/Marquez fight. Cool place and you're right about the eye candy.


Is this is the eye candy you are referring too...


----------



## mantid_mike (May 1, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Is this is the eye candy you are referring too...


That's the dime that served us when I was there


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (May 1, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> oh and if your old enough you should hit up the tilted kilt. my sister works there. hot girlies, sports, and beer


I'm old enough! pick me! pick me!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (May 1, 2013)

OMG GG! Nuts plain Nuts! I'll take a rain check!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (May 1, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> That's a couple miles away from my parents' house.
> 
> Maybe I can meet you down there to give you your mantids. Ha!


How would Delta feel about that?


----------



## glock34girl (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, back in the hooter days I was such a catch!


----------



## Danny. (May 1, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Is this is the eye candy you are referring too...


 Lmao GG! Damn, let me get you're number! LOL


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 1, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Is this is the eye candy you are referring too...


oh man! dear god no!

http://www.tiltedkilt.com/


----------



## glock34girl (May 1, 2013)

Yes, my greatest accomplishment is beating anorexia. And turning around to survive Jenny Craig.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 1, 2013)

Looks like her scrotum is hanging out of her shorts, or is that her a$$? Or her leg, or he thigh, or her belly..........or..... :blink:


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 1, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Looks like her scrotum is hanging out of her shorts, or is that her a$$? Or her leg, or he thigh, or her belly..........or..... :blink:


thats what i was thinking.... or.... :wacko:


----------



## patrickfraser (May 1, 2013)

At least "it's" shaved, whatever it is.


----------



## Plex (May 1, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Is this is the eye candy you are referring too...


oH MY GOD.


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 1, 2013)

oh this thread got too funny! :clown:


----------



## Plex (May 1, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> oh this thread got too funny! :clown:


Because of a single photo, too!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (May 1, 2013)

I'm not sure I want to go now if that's waiting for me  &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; :sweatdrop: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; :wheelchair: &gt;&gt;&gt; :innocent: ? :devil2:


----------



## Plex (May 1, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> I'm not sure I want to go now if that's waiting for me  &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; :sweatdrop: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; :wheelchair: &gt;&gt;&gt; :innocent: ? :devil2:


I say take a rain check myself. xD


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 1, 2013)

i still say disneyland!!! but its so expensive


----------



## patrickfraser (May 2, 2013)

Knott's Berry Farm is close, too. It is a lot cheaper than Disneyland,


----------



## Plex (May 2, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i still say disneyland!!! but its so expensive


I've never had a chance to go to disneyland-partially because of the cost.


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 2, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Knott's Berry Farm is close, too. It is a lot cheaper than Disneyland,


i forgot all about Knotts, Medieval Times is right there too, thats totally worth going to


----------



## glock34girl (May 2, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Looks like her scrotum is hanging out of her shorts, or is that her a$$? Or her leg, or he thigh, or her belly..........or..... :blink:


You are assuming its female.


----------



## Plex (May 2, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> You are assuming its female.


.... Are you saying it might not be? D:


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (May 2, 2013)

That is womanly looking man if that's the case!


----------



## Plex (May 2, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> That is womanly looking man if that's the case!


I still think it's a woman.

I hope.


----------



## glock34girl (May 2, 2013)

Lol I have no idea actully. Prob a chick but when I first looked i thought male with man boobs


----------



## mantid_mike (May 2, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Lol I have no idea actully. Prob a chick but when I first looked i thought male with man boobs


Count the # of segments on his/her back.


----------



## Plex (May 2, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Count the # of segments on his/her back.


First we'll need a better picture of his/her back!


----------



## glock34girl (May 3, 2013)

Maybe this will help with the segments:


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 3, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Maybe this will help with the segments:


omg a lady came into my office, she had back boobs. how does that happen? cuz i know larger people, and they dont have that... thats something special!


----------



## mantid_mike (May 3, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Maybe this will help with the segments:


LOL!!!!!!!!!! Made me choke. Looks like to front to me hahahah


----------



## patrickfraser (May 3, 2013)

I wonder which ones are bigger. Front or back?

LOL, just noticed the "support tie" to hold the straps together. Those back boobs probably make it impossible to keep the straps up without it.


----------



## mantid_mike (May 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I wonder which ones are bigger. Front or back?


lmao. the back can definitely use a bra.


----------



## Plex (May 3, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Maybe this will help with the segments:


OF COURSE IT'S WALMART.

.... but this does not help tell the gender.

This is truly something special. Seen only in the wildlife of walmart. And similar places.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (May 3, 2013)

I think her head is on backwards!


----------

